# Maui and Kauai



## goaliedb (Apr 10, 2007)

I'm going to taking the NCL cruise of Hawaii, sailing on May 2. This is my first trip to Hawaii and one of my goal, if I ever made it, was to get in some cycling. I would prefer to do it on my own, but the inlaws are paying. I'll make do! I just need to make th e most of the time available

We will be at Kahului Tues and Wed. I've emailed IslandBike Maui about a bike rental. I know West Maui Bikes has been recommended in the past, but I contact Island Bike first since they are right there at the Harbor. 

I was thinking of two possible rides. The first would be riding from Kahului, thru Paia, up to Haleakala. I know this is a popular route, and has been documented well on the internet. So I know what would await!

Another ride I was considering was riding from Kahului over to Hana. From what I've read, the road can be crowded and dangerous ( I can rememeber how I thought it would be great to ride thru Yellowstone, and I relieved to come out a survivor). I know there are other options. And recommendations would be appreciated.

We will be in Kauai (Lihue) Thursday and Friday. If anyone could recommend a shop for a bike rental, and routes, that would also be appreciated.


----------



## cycleboyco (Oct 6, 2007)

*Maui thoughts*

I'm very envious.

Another option on Maui would be to head north (?) on the 340, which follows the coast around the west head of the island, where it turns into the 30. The road quality and width is sketchy in places, but not a lot of tourists go all the way around the head and the views are incredible. Be sure to stop by the banana bread stand! Lots of up and down to make it interesting. It get's busier as you hit the resort areas as you start heading south, but there is an ample shoulder. The only downer is when you start heading back to Kahalui, where I believe you may face the tradewinds, but it's not too far. I think the loop is around 60 miles.

Have not ridden to Hana, but, from what I remember, there is not really a shoulder and lots of tourists and tourist buses.

Haleakula, as I'm sure you have read, is EPIC - do it if you can. Have fun.


----------



## Clark (Aug 10, 2004)

Check out this website, they offer Bike rental and you can do a team ride with them and have car support.


----------



## Clark (Aug 10, 2004)

http://www.gocyclingmaui.com/


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

goaliedb said:


> We will be in Kauai (Lihue) Thursday and Friday. If anyone could recommend a shop for a bike rental, and routes, that would also be appreciated.


If you only have 2 days in Kauai I suggest you do other things than bike. The only route I can think might be decent on a road bike is up and down Waimea Canyon. Trust me though...there are plenty of other things to do there other than bike.


----------



## goaliedb (Apr 10, 2007)

Clark said:


> http://www.gocyclingmaui.com/


Thanks for the link!


----------



## goaliedb (Apr 10, 2007)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> If you only have 2 days in Kauai I suggest you do other things than bike. The only route I can think might be decent on a road bike is up and down Waimea Canyon. Trust me though...there are plenty of other things to do there other than bike.


Thanks. 

I was thinking Maui would be best. I know there are many more things to do on Kauai, and I want to take full advantage of the time we have there.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

goaliedb said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I was thinking Maui would be best. I know there are many more things to do on Kauai, and I want to take full advantage of the time we have there.


This is probably the best guide book on Kauai.

http://www.wizardpub.com/Kauai/kauai.html

//heading there in late April. Can't wait.


----------



## goaliedb (Apr 10, 2007)

TIme restraints was a consideration. Our ship docks at 8AM on Tuesday and leaves at 6PM on Wed (bound for Kauai). I've got to consider the time needed to get in a decent ride and also time to do the family things (gotta remember..the in-laws are paying). 

For me the ride up to Haleakala would be the epic ride, I also realize that time was a factor here. I checked with Go Cycling Maui.

Donnie said the ride up Haleakala would be tough make work coming from the cruise ship. He said he has tried that a few times with others and it was so tight on time that it is was a hassle. He recommended an out and back on the West Maui mountains. It sounds great as well so that will be the ride I will go with. 

It's not Haleakala, but then again, I'm somewhat of a flatlander. I probably wouldnt have been ready for it.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*radical suggestion*

I'm going to commit heresy here, and suggest you forget cycling on this trip. With less than two days on Maui, I'd spend the time with the family (unless you really need to get away from them ;-). There are so many beautiful places on the island, and you want to spend a little time just sitting on the beach.

I've done the Haleakala climb, during a 9-day family trip. If the trip had been much shorter I wouldn't have, because it took essentially a whole day, and some recovery time the next day. It's an epic ride, totally memorable, but it's daunting. If you live at low altitude and don't do too much climbing, the combination of the length of the climb and the altitude near the top will really get you.

You should see Haleakala, though. I'd suggest you rent a car and drive up there. If your family are the early-rising type, driving up there in the dark to watch the sunrise is magical.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

JCavilia said:


> I'm going to commit heresy here, and suggest you forget cycling on this trip. With less than two days on Maui, I'd spend the time with the family (unless you really need to get away from them ;-). There are so many beautiful places on the island, and you want to spend a little time just sitting on the beach.
> 
> I've done the Haleakala climb, during a 9-day family trip. If the trip had been much shorter I wouldn't have, because it took essentially a whole day, and some recovery time the next day. It's an epic ride, totally memorable, but it's daunting. If you live at low altitude and don't do too much climbing, the combination of the length of the climb and the altitude near the top will really get you.
> 
> You should see Haleakala, though. I'd suggest you rent a car and drive up there. If your family are the early-rising type, driving up there in the dark to watch the sunrise is magical.


I realize this is an old thread, but great information here. I am heading to Maui for a 7 days. I also considered the Haleakala climb, but will have to take JCavilia's advice here. I can't afford to/nor do I want to take an entire day away from the family/kids. The little ones already complain about their dad cycling too much as it is on the weekends....don't want to disappoint in Maui. BUT, I still want to take an early morning ride....maybe start at 7 am and ride for 35-50 miles (if I can find a route).

Will look into some of the suggested LBS. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

*Epic route....*


----------



## RB Mike (Feb 23, 2011)

Cni2i said:


>


I've never seen that depiction of Haleakala...very cool!

The ride up (and down) Haleakala is one of those must-do rides IMO. I did the ride starting from Paia, out and back, at a leisurely pace with a couple rest stops and finished in ~6.5 hours. On the road at 6am, meant I was off the road just after lunch. The wife and kids had barely made it to the beach by the time I got back. 

To the extent that you can't commit to a once-in-a-lifetime ride for fear of leaving the family for half a day, consider the West Maui Loop. At just under 60 miles, it's long enough to get away, but not so long that the wife and kids get upset. The views and scenery on the NW portion of the island are spectacular. 

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5916889724/" title="P1020131 by SGrenson, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm7.static.flickr.com/6125/5916889724_f655bb404b.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="P1020131"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5916326637/" title="P1020125 by SGrenson, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm7.static.flickr.com/6123/5916326637_406d5f1376.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="P1020125"></a>

<iframe width='465' height='548' frameborder='0' src='https://connect.garmin.com:80/activity/embed/90091575'></iframe>


----------



## TimV (Mar 20, 2007)

I'll be on the Big Island for the first two weeks of August. Any suggestions for rides there? I'll be staying in Kona and then at the southern-most tip of the island (Naalehu).


----------



## itsjon (Nov 4, 2005)

One thing I haven't seen mentioned is to watch out for the kiawe (mesquite) thorns on the road, especially going around the West Maui loop. Otherwise, enjoy the ride on our island!


----------



## cycleboyco (Oct 6, 2007)

*Big Island Rides*

Lots of good riding on the Big Island. We went in 2008 and based our riding on a Bicycling magazine article on Big Island riding - I can't find the article on the website.

Old Mamalahoa Highway - take this out to Honokaa and then north to the Waipio Valley overlook and return
Pahoa Triangle - Pahoa south to Kalapana, then along the coast to Kapoho Road. You can also cut back northwest on Pahoiki Road 
Hawi Loop-Start where Highway 19 runs into 270 (Akoni Pule Hwy) and take this to Hawi, Hawi Rd to 250 (Kohala Mtn Road) over the mountains and down to 19 - right on 19 to where you started. We got caught in rain going up 270 and had to turn back - Kohala Mtn road looked spectacular by car, but its curvy and narrow, so be careful of car traffic. 270 is part of the Ironman cycling leg.

First 2 rides were awesome with little traffic or good shoulders. I think you could also get some good riding in Volcanoes National Park, but lots of traffic. 

Have fun!


----------



## NanoNana (Jul 18, 2011)

Maui is one of the best. We've been there spending vacation with family. Hope to visit the place again.


----------



## Bertrand (Feb 1, 2005)

I was in Kauai for 3 weeks this year. None of the road there looked very bike-friendly, and I saw very few cyclists. After driving around the place for a while I was glad I hadn't built any cycling into my plans. It's such a beautiful place, though, you'll have plenty to grab your interest without climbing on a bike.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

RB Mike said:


> I've never seen that depiction of Haleakala...very cool!
> 
> The ride up (and down) Haleakala is one of those must-do rides IMO. I did the ride starting from Paia, out and back, at a leisurely pace with a couple rest stops and finished in ~6.5 hours. On the road at 6am, meant I was off the road just after lunch. The wife and kids had barely made it to the beach by the time I got back.
> 
> ...


Awesome. Thanks for the feedback. Leaving this Thursday. Will likely do this ride 
:thumbsup:
Only wished I could've taken my own bike there. Now I have to find a LBS that rents out "quality" bikes.


----------



## rose.johnp (Jul 20, 2011)

I just road on Maui for the first time last weekend. Oahu is horrible for riding, bad roads, bad drivers. However, the 4 hours I road on Maui was amazing. I rode about 15 miles of Haleakala. My wife drove me about to where the fun starts, and I road the rest to the top and descended down.. it was awesome. Have a great time!


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

rose.johnp said:


> I just road on Maui for the first time last weekend. Oahu is horrible for riding, bad roads, bad drivers. However, the 4 hours I road on Maui was amazing. I rode about 15 miles of Haleakala. My wife drove me about to where the fun starts, and I road the rest to the top and descended down.. it was awesome. Have a great time!


Yeah, I can't wait. Thanks for the feedback. BTW, where did you rent your bike? Thanks.


----------

